
Edict on Maximum Prices - monort
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edict_on_Maximum_Prices
======
pizza
The concept of ancient economics is very interesting to me. I wonder if anyone
knows a good introductory lecture or short podcast or something that surveys
the historical approaches to solving how to distribute money, the ethics
driving the policies, etc? I can think of zakat and nisab as similar concepts
from Islam, which reminds me of the question I've wondered of how
monks/monasteries/priests/pastors/rabbis/clergy in general are paid for..

